# Zoysia White Tips?



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

For lack of a better term, I've got a couple of patches on the Emerald Zoysia in my backyard that have white tips/patches on them. The grass is a little thin in those areas while the rest of the yard is doing great. So I'm just trying to figure out what's going on. Thanks.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Seed heads??


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

The crowns coming off the stolons are above the ground surface, so the grass will grow from that point. I get some too in both bermuda and zoysia. Cut those stems down near the ground and the regrowth will be better. You will see less of this when the area thickens.


----------



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks. I'll give them an extra trim.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

I've had this in weaker areas of my zoysia. It showed up in mine after an aggressive power raking followed by an application of barricade. 
What part (for mine) was that it stayed weak all season and Bermuda started creeping in . 
Like spam said, try scalping it to create new growth from lower on the stem.


----------

